# Living All



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

is 18K AED per month enough to cover accomodation and ALL bills?
for a decent 1/2 bed apartment


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> is 18K AED per month enough to cover accomodation and ALL bills?
> for a decent 1/2 bed apartment


This is separate from Salary


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

I should think so unless I've been short changed - I've been offered 6000AED per month if I don't take a company owned appartment and 740AED per month to cover utilities and petrol.

I'd be interested to see other replies


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

bankofdad said:


> I should think so unless I've been short changed - I've been offered 6000AED per month if I don't take a company owned appartment and 740AED per month to cover utilities and petrol.
> 
> I'd be interested to see other replies


Yikes??? Where would one live on 6000 AED? Is this including your salary as well? I can imagine most european would not find those accommodations appropriate that would allow you spending money and the accommodations for 6000.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

absolutely...18000 means that in a 1 or 2 bed apartment your DEWA bill is at max 1000 AED. If you fuel up your car let's say every 3 days with 100 AED worth of fuel (meaning you drive around a lot)...that's another 1000...ok you want two cars...make it 2000...that is 3000 total. 

If you get an apartment with chiller charges included...you are looking at 15000 AED a month left over for your apartment and that is 180,000 AED a year...man you can get a 3 bed meadows villa in this price.

So realistically... a good and lavish 2 bed should not cost you more than 10,000 a month...so you have 8,000 left over to cover any and all bills...be it chiller charges, groceries, fuel, car lease cost or rental, Dewa bills...and man this is besides your salary??? Very nice...


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yikes??? Where would one live on 6000 AED? Is this including your salary as well? I can imagine most european would not find those accommodations appropriate that would allow you spending money and the accommodations for 6000.


That's on top of my salary plus 740AED for utilities if a company owned apartment isn't available, however 99% certain it'll be a company owned apartment


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

bankofdad said:


> That's on top of my salary plus 740AED for utilities if a company owned apartment isn't available, however 99% certain it'll be a company owned apartment


Oh... good. I have been to my indian friends living spaces and well.. its terrilbe. I went to drop off something at a marine/reefing buddies yesterday and am always amazed at how the 'other' side lives here in Dubai.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

oh! said:


> absolutely...18000 means that in a 1 or 2 bed apartment your DEWA bill is at max 1000 AED. If you fuel up your car let's say every 3 days with 100 AED worth of fuel (meaning you drive around a lot)...that's another 1000...ok you want two cars...make it 2000...that is 3000 total.
> 
> If you get an apartment with chiller charges included...you are looking at 15000 AED a month left over for your apartment and that is 180,000 AED a year...man you can get a 3 bed meadows villa in this price.
> 
> So realistically... a good and lavish 2 bed should not cost you more than 10,000 a month...so you have 8,000 left over to cover any and all bills...be it chiller charges, groceries, fuel, car lease cost or rental, Dewa bills...and man this is besides your salary??? Very nice...


I will just check with them this figure. Thanks for all the advice, hope when I get settled in Dubau I can give advice on this forum to new people. It will for sure be an apt in old town, no villa needed.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> I will just check with them this figure. Thanks for all the advice, hope when I get settled in Dubau I can give advice on this forum to new people. It will for sure be an apt in old town, no villa needed.


A nice house warming will serve as well


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I move over in June and will be looking for an apartment ( in Old town probably) for middle of July. Most apartments I have seen so far have had fully fitted kitchen, do any companies over a starter service?, I mean they will supply, deliver and put together, bed, table, , lamp, tv and so on?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Found the following through a Google search: 

Dubai Home furnishing | Dubai Furniture packages
Furniture Packages - TCFS International

Have not used either so can't give a recommendation

BTW - floor plans and square footage for Old Town apartments do vary quite a bit, we have a two-bed but some of the others I looked at didn't really have a dining area or were awkwardly laid-out. It's probably best to have a look around and choose somewhere before going for a furniture package - they're not cheap and you don't want to be stuck with a load of stuff you don't need.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet as and still have change ... I'll bring some drinks for the housewarming !!


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

hi all, in your opinion whats the minimum square foot I should be looking at for a 1 or 2 bedroom flat?

also, I may look at furnished, but if not, say i order a table, etc of dubrizzle, do the people usually deliver?

thanks to all, countdown is on, where is the best Guinness served in Dubai?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> hi all, in your opinion whats the minimum square foot I should be looking at for a 1 or 2 bedroom flat?
> 
> also, I may look at furnished, but if not, say i order a table, etc of dubrizzle, do the people usually deliver?
> 
> thanks to all, countdown is on, where is the best Guinness served in Dubai?


For a one bed go for anything between 900 and 1100 and for two bed nothing less than 1400. But remember most covered area figures also include the common areas as well...so your actual apartment size may not actually measure up to the numbers.

On Dubizzle, very few people deliver. Best way is to organize your furniture pick ups in one day/one trip so your cost of delivery is spread over more items.


----------

